# thoughts



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so I have been thinking for the past week. I recently set up a salt nano cube that I wanted to make it a reef but my ballast for the lights went out. All of the suddent I wanted to buy a 40 gallon and make a tang tank. With a pair of cals and shell dwellers. Should I sell the nano and start looking for my 40gallon?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Like TVs, bigger is always better and bigger is never big enough. It sounds like you are looking for validation for what you have already decided to do.

Go for it.

(You might want to do a 55 gallon instead, or maybe a 90 which is almost the same footprint as a 55)


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 55 in my living room this is going in my room so I wouldn't want somethibg too big


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you talking a 36" or 48" 40G tank? I know many who have kept shellies and calvus together in a 36" 40G tank with out any issues and I'm sure a 48" tank would be even better. I don't know If I'd go as big as a 90G. I feel as tho the shell-dwellers would get lost in such and large tank and that there would be a lot of wasted space.

A 90G is actually the same footprint as a 75G only taller.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of a 3ft tank I'm looking for one with built in sump


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

stayfrosty said:


> Yeah I was thinking of a 3ft tank I'm looking for one with built in sump


What do you mean by 'built in sump?' Do you mean a tank with a sump in the stand? Most setups of that nature are going to be larger reef ready tanks. If you look you might be able to find a manufacturer who sells a 36" reef ready tank, but It won't be cheap.

I have two suggestions, take them or leave them:
1. Instead of looking for a tank with a built in sump just get another, smaller tank to use as the sump under the tank in the stand. This will be much cheaper. The sump tank would only have to be 15G max and you could probably get one of those used pretty cheap or for $15 at a certain big box pet store's $1/g sale. 
2. Look into a 50G tank. It measures 36"x18"x18" and would a great tank for a small tang community. I would go for that instead of a 40G unless weight is an issue.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so I picked up a 40 gal with built in sump for 40$ with stand and canopy. I am going to repaint the stand and canopy and sand and buff the acrylic it has some scratches. I will be going tang with this. I am going to buy another current USA led plus for this tank and put in some anubis nana and jungle vals to give some color. Here is the tank


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Is that a new or used tank?


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a used tank


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's a heck of a deal.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That's a heck of a deal.


Yes it is!


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I had been looking and looking for a tank like this. So I could hide the heater and stuff behind it. I'm real happy I just have some work to do on the acrylic but this would be my third tank I bring back to life. Stocking suggestions? A guy near me has some f1 yellow calvus for sale I want to buy


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How big are the calvus? They grow so slow it's tough to stock them initially with other species, if they're just 1" dudes.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes they are 1 inch all the fish I plan to get are one inch


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would say calvus and shellies or utinta and shellies plus some BN plecos and a few catfish would make a nice tang community.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so I decided on a single Malawi species tank my fish will be here tomorrow. I put some juvi peacocks for the time being your thoughts. I need my jungle vals to start growing they are transplants from my other tank


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Whats are you stocking with?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Mbuna's may shred those vals..


----------

